# Programming Keyless Remote for 2000 Sentra



## stafush (Feb 12, 2004)

Can anyone assist me with programming a new remote for my 2000 Nissan Sentra. I didn't realize it until I had to program this new remote, that there is very little information on the net for issues related to 2000+ Nissan Sentras.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stafush said:


> Can anyone assist me with programming a new remote for my 2000 Nissan Sentra. I didn't realize it until I had to program this new remote, that there is very little information on the net for issues related to 2000+ Nissan Sentras.


 its relatively easy, and all nissans are the same, but i dont remember the exact sequence... if you dont get it right none of the remotes will work, someone should be able to help out though... we should make this sticky somewhere...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47461


----------

